# Carbide tip tool making question



## Mike Mills (Jan 10, 2013)

I just made a carbide tip tool. I used my radial arm saw with a metal blade to cut the recess, then smoothed with a file and diamond hone.
But I have a question. Why is the cutter recessed to start with? Only one edge is protected. Is it because that is the way the first one was made or maybe because it just looks pretty? I see no reason why the top of the bar can not be smoothed and the cutter mounted to the top.


----------



## RusDemka (Jan 10, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> I just made a carbide tip tool. I used my radial arm saw with a metal blade to cut the recess, then smoothed with a file and diamond hone.
> But I have a question. Why is the cutter recessed to start with? Only one edge is protected. Is it because that is the way the first one was made or maybe because it just looks pretty? I see no reason why the top of the bar can not be smoothed and the cutter mounted to the top.



They do that to have a perfect seat for the cutter, I make my own carbide too tools for the ewt cutters. I use a mill to make a perfect seat and the tap for the screw is perfectly square to the seat, I have broken a cutter before from an uneven seat. 

I actually have 3 of the round cutter tools right now that I made for trades for pen blanks, cutter included...

I would love to see some photos...


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 10, 2013)

I know it is there somewhere. I had just told Josh how my shop was all messed up working on a grinding station change and a new lathe wall cabinet. Hope to have it back to normal in a week.
Anyway, here is my attempt. After forming the left side I decided to thin the right side for making plunge cuts.
Ain't pretty but as soon as I can get to my lathe I will see if it cuts.
[attachment=16012][attachment=16013][attachment=16014]


----------



## RusDemka (Jan 10, 2013)

That's not bad.. let me know how it works, I have the full line of the carbide tools that I made myself, always a pleasure to use your own made tools. And the satisfaction of not spending a fortune lol


----------



## scrimman (Jan 11, 2013)

Which is the reason I'm watching this thread like a hawk.....I've been thinking about doing the exact same thing. 
Has anyone top mounted one of these cutters before?



RusDemka said:


> That's not bad.. let me know how it works, I have the full line of the carbide tools that I made myself, always a pleasure to use your own made tools. And the satisfaction of not spending a fortune lol


----------



## RusDemka (Jan 11, 2013)

scrimman said:


> Which is the reason I'm watching this thread like a hawk.....I've been thinking about doing the exact same thing.
> Has anyone top mounted one of these cutters before?



Yes I have, the cutter cracked in half while turning, but it could have been for other reasons, the cutters are pricy I didn't want to keep trying.. lol


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 11, 2013)

scrimman said:


> Which is the reason I'm watching this thread like a hawk.....I've been thinking about doing the exact same thing.
> Has anyone top mounted one of these cutters before?



That was what I went around my elbow to try and ask.

I have a diamond plate about 2X5 so I don's see why the tip could not be pressed to the plate and honed for a completely flat surface. I thought the recess may be to keep a square cutter from turning but there is nothing to keep a round cutter from turning.
I agree the hole must be perpendicular.
I did chuck up a 1/2" HSS rod in my drill press and check it with my Wixley:
dead on L to R, and off .001 front to back. I also checked it with my dial and runout was .001 also.


----------



## RusDemka (Jan 11, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> That was what I went around my elbow to try and ask.
> 
> I have a diamond plate about 2X5 so I don's see why the tip could not be pressed to the plate and honed for a completely flat surface. I thought the recess may be to keep a square cutter from turning but there is nothing to keep a round cutter from turning.
> I agree the hole must be perpendicular.
> ...



The round one is recessed on the ewt tools because they want all the cutters to be at the same level so you don't have to readjustment the rest, so the recess is there to create a flat surface, to keep the square cutters from turning. That's how I see it...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 27, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> I know it is there somewhere. I had just told Josh how my shop was all messed up working on a grinding station change and a new lathe wall cabinet. Hope to have it back to normal in a week.
> Anyway, here is my attempt. After forming the left side I decided to thin the right side for making plunge cuts.
> Ain't pretty but as soon as I can get to my lathe I will see if it cuts.


Just be sure to grind that screw off on the bottom. Other than that, nice looking tool.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 27, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just be sure to grind that screw off on the bottom. Other than that, nice looking tool.



Yep, I have some 10mm but this was a 15mm screw (length). I have only tried it once. I found I needed to be ¾” or so over the rest because of the screw. It worked fine I guess. :i_dunno:
I say it worked fine. but my trial analysis may compare to a very nice trip in a Pinto if you have never ridden in any automobile before.


----------

